# Pulled The Trigger On A New TimeMaster



## windycityrider (Mar 9, 2018)

Went to my local dealer and pulled the trigger on a new TimeMaster. They didn't have any in stock, expecting a new shipment in any day now. 
Any tips or words of advice from current owners on what to look for?


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=3591


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Nice, enjoy! My suggestions would be:


Keep the gas can handy when mowing since it seems to run out of gas pretty quickly.
Clean under the deck regularly, especially if the grass is damp.
Change the oil after the first 5 hours of use (as per the manual).
Consider the Checkmate RPM27SC 27" striping kit if you're interested in striping since it does a nice job.
Periodically remove the belt cover and clean accumulated grass.
Some at lawnsite.com recommended having the front wheel height one setting lower than the rear for better airflow to the deck providing a better cut.
Grab the pdf manuals for the mower at toro.com and briggsandstratton.com
Sharpen the blades often. Have an extra set on hand: Toro P/N 116-6358-03 (individual) or 20120P (kit of two)


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I owned one until I moved and needed a larger one.

I definitely recommend the big league striper if you like striping:


Make sure the one you get was manufactured in the last few years as they fixed some engine issues. I went through 2 engines under warranty before that. The look of the cut is great.

Get some extra blades and keep them sharp. You'll have to spray out the bottom every so often or it will cake up and you'll get clumping.


----------



## X-Ray (Jun 15, 2018)

Congrats on the purchase! I just picked up a TimeMaster this spring as well. I'll echo what massgrass said and make sure you do the oil change at 5hrs. I've broken in plenty of motors over the years but I was surprised how dirty the oil came out at the 5hr mark. I'll probably change the oil again in another 10hrs to make sure its improving. Other than that I'm really happy with the cut quality. It does seem to go thru fuel pretty quick but i'm able to get my lawn done on one tank so I can't complain.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

For those with the Checkmate, why did you go that route instead of using the Toro striping kit?


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

ryeguy said:


> For those with the Checkmate, why did you go that route instead of using the Toro striping kit?


I built a knockoff of the Checkmate unit for my tractor last year. It's built like a tank and does an excellent job. I would have done the same for the TimeMaster, but it was actually cheaper to buy the Checkmate instead of building my own for a smaller unit. As for the Toro kit, the build quality just didn't seem to measure up after watching Grass Daddy and Lawn Care Nut use them.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Windycityrider- did your Timemaster arrive yet?


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I pulled the trigger on Sunday on a Timemaster. Now I got a Honda for sale. 
I did my first mow tonight in fact.

A few things: 
1. The engine noise level kinda got me at first. I might invest in some proper ear protection. It's one of those thing you never think of until you hear it and like, oh yeah, this is a larger motor. Then I engaged the blades....
2. The Personal Pace does take some adjusting to but the more I mowed the more pleasing it was. 
3. I didn't time myself, but I was making quick work of the yard. That's obvious since it is 30" but it was a pleasure to see those wide swaths getting cut. 
4. Cut quality is awesome. Went from roughly 5" to 5.5" grass (yes I actually am the dope in my yard measuring a few places) to 3.75" and zero clumping and barely a missed blade.


----------



## windycityrider (Mar 9, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Windycityrider- did your Timemaster arrive yet?


No it has not. I spoke with the dealer and they are on backorder. I may not get it until mid July if what the dealer is telling me is true. They have a model with electric start in stock, but I wasn't wanting or needing the electric start. However, I may ask the dealer if they will give me that model for the same price I paid for the delay in getting me one.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I ordered my TimeMaster in late April and even then it took longer than I figured for it to be delivered (~2 weeks). The guy that owned the dealership told me they were pretty popular, but I don't even see them on the shelves at the local Home Depot stores I've checked even though many Toro models are well represented.


----------



## windycityrider (Mar 9, 2018)

massgrass said:


> I ordered my TimeMaster in late April and even then it took longer than I figured for it to be delivered (~2 weeks). The guy that owned the dealership told me they were pretty popular, but I don't even see them on the shelves at the local Home Depot stores I've checked even though many Toro models are well represented.


At least I am not the only one. It's just my luck to pick something that I am excited about only to have to wait a little longer for it. LOL.
Our local Home Depot's here in NW Indiana do not even carry the TM in the store. Matter of fact, they only carry about 4 versions of the Recycler line. Local Ace Hardware's are "authorized dealers" and can special order one yet they don't have any on display.

BTW, thanks for the tips on the new TM. :thumbup: 
I already make it a habit to give the lawnmower a good blowing after use and will definitely be cleaning the TM (especially under the cover) well in order to do some preventative maintenance.
I took advantage of the 0% interest/18 month promo they had running at the time of my purchase, so I added a set of blades to have on hand just in case.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I must have gotten lucky. I ordered mine on a Friday and it came in on Thursday. I've used it 3 times and I'm still getting goose bumps every time I engage the blades. I need to do the first oil change after my next mowing. So far it has been great. I will say that if you uneven spots (holes, tree roots, divots, etc) it will for sure let you know where they are. I guess because of the weight and wide stance it will give you a good hit when you hit a hole or a hump. The cut quality is excellent. I lowered my mostly Bermuda front lawn from 4.25" down to 3.5" and it left no clumps and never bogged down. You will love it.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I hear you windycityrider, it's tough being patient when you could be out there using your new mower. I've certainly been pleased with the cut quality and mulching ability and how well the TimeMaster stripes with the CheckMate striper. The size of the gas tank is the biggest negative for me so far, but I just work around it by doing a mow and blow of the front yard, refuel, and then finish up the back yard.

It also doesn't seem to save me much time over the push mower/lawn tractor combo I've been using for years. It is much more convenient and maneuverable than the tractor, plus easier to clean under the deck, keep the blades sharp, etc. It also doesn't hurt that I could buy three TimeMasters for what I paid for my tractor in 1998.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Did you get the Mr. Fushion option 

http://backtothefuture.wikia.com/wiki/Mr._Fusion



windycityrider said:


> Went to my local dealer and pulled the trigger on a new TimeMaster. They didn't have any in stock, expecting a new shipment in any day now.
> Any tips or words of advice from current owners on what to look for?


----------



## windycityrider (Mar 9, 2018)

Smokindog said:


> Did you get the Mr. Fushion option
> 
> http://backtothefuture.wikia.com/wiki/Mr._Fusion
> 
> ...


that would've been cool!


----------



## windycityrider (Mar 9, 2018)

massgrass said:


> ryeguy said:
> 
> 
> > For those with the Checkmate, why did you go that route instead of using the Toro striping kit?
> ...


How do you like the CM so far? For installation of the CM on your TM, is there any drilling required to make holes larger like in some models?


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

windycityrider said:


> How do you like the CM so far? For installation of the CM on your TM, is there any drilling required to make holes larger like in some models?


Very pleased with it. I did have to widen the mount holes with a standard 3/8" bit to mount the striper. I have a pdf of the TimeMaster install doc here if you're interested.

In this pic the grass was still pretty green before I spot sprayed the weeds:


----------



## windycityrider (Mar 9, 2018)

Wow looks great. Beautiful piece of property you have there. Thanks for the info. I may get one for the spring right now I am enjoying the nice big flat carpet like green that I get from the new mower. I absolutely love how much time this thing is saving me. I find myself grinning ear-to-ear every time I start to mow my lawn and feel as if the whole neighborhood is watching me and laughing.


----------



## Scox1235 (Aug 2, 2018)

I would also invest in a tachometer/hour meter (easily found on Amazon for less thank $20) to ensure the engine is operating at the correct RPMs (I believe around 3300RPMS when blades engaged), and its also handy for mower maintenance. I recently purchased Gator G5 blades for the machine, and they seem to do a awesome job with cut quality. I personally only use the high-lift blades for the machine which I believe are now standard, and keep the deck nice and clean after every cut.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks, we basically live in the middle of a pine forest. 

Glad your mower finally came in. I think it does a really nice job and have been very pleased with it so far. It's not saving me much time, but I am able to do my entire yard with the TimeMaster instead of having to use my tractor and mower to get the job done.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Really late to the TimeMaster game here, but I couldn't mow with a 22" inch anymore. Got this delivered and sitting in my garage this morning!



Do you guys feel that a striping kit is necessary with this mower or does it do a good job with striping out of the box? I'm hoping I don't have to spring for a kit, but I'd probably go with the Toro striping kit to avoid drilling any holes.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

Alex1389 said:


> Really late to the TimeMaster game here, but I couldn't mow with a 22" inch anymore. Got this delivered and sitting in my garage this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys feel that a striping kit is necessary with this mower or does it do a good job with striping out of the box? I'm hoping I don't have to spring for a kit, but I'd probably go with the Toro striping kit to avoid drilling any holes.


Mine does not stripe very well. I'm going to spring for the checkmate at some point.


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

ryeguy said:


> For those with the Checkmate, why did you go that route instead of using the Toro striping kit?


I'm on my second Timemaster and have owned the Checkmate striping kit as well as the Toro Timemaster striping kit.

I purchased a Timemaster the first year they were available and outside of the occasional gas leak from the carbareuter I really liked it. The Timemaster and the Checkmate striping kit are a nice combination but the one knock on it is the Checkmate doesn't pop on and off easily and requires some unscrewing. This isn't hard by any means but would be nice if it was easier to remove.

I sold this Timemaster after a few years when I upgraded to a 36" Bobcat which I immediately regretted and ended up selling the following spring after purchasing another Timemaster with the upgrades including a fuel filter to keep the carb clean and avoid the leaking. I decided to try the Toro striping kit specifically for the Timemaster mainly because it can pop on and off easily. I filled it up with sand and didn't like it as it felt like I was towing a truck so I removed a little more than half and it worked much better. I don't stripe that often these days but when I do it's nice to be able to just pop it right on and go. The Checkmate is never an issue when turning or pulling back but I can't say the same for the Toro kit since it just connects by a hook and is basically being pulled behind so turning around or pulling back can be a hassle at times.

I also have a Honda HRX which I like and use each mower throughout the season at various times. The pros and cons of each make it pretty much a push which one I like better but if I had to choose I'd pick the Timemaster mainly for the bigger deck but I also prefer the personal pace of the Timemaster over the thumb push of the HRX. The Timemaster can side shoot, has a bigger bag, and you only have to adjust the height for front and back as opposed to all 4 tires of the HRX. The deck of the HRX is lightyears better though as I rarely get any kind of buildup under deck.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah, the quick detatch is why I think I'd prefer the Toro version, but the problem of backing up sounds annoying too.

Would it be possible to lift the checkmate off the ground with some bungee cords or something if you wanted to skip striping?


----------

